# Photo Of An Atom From A Regular Camera



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

[h=1]A scientist captured an impossible photo of a single atom[/h]




https://qz.com/1205279/photo-of-an-atom-a-scientist-captured-an-incredible-photograph/


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 17, 2018)

Truly amazing. I had no idea that was possible. Thanks, RR.


----------

